# Kann mir einer mit Illustrator 10 einen Gefallen tun?



## pReya (5. November 2005)

Hi,

ich will mir ein paar T-Shirts bei Spreadshirt.de drucken lassen, und ein guter Freund, hat mir ein Logo als Vektorgrafik entworfen. Da er das beruflich macht hat er den Illustrator in Version CS2. Also hab ich das Logo zu Spreadshirt geschickt, und bekam die Antwort, dass mein Dateiformat zu neu wär, und sie nur Illustrator 10 haben. Deswegen bräuchte ich jetzt jemand mit Illustrator 10, der mir über irgendein gemeinsames Format das Logo nochmal speichert!

Wäre einer so nett? Meldet euch einfach hier, im ICQ oder per Mail!

Wäre echt nett! Danke schonmal!


----------



## Chrisu (5. November 2005)

Moinsen,

also das sollte kein Problem sein. Mit Illu kann man auch die Dateien in einem älteren Format abspeichern. Dazu einfach "speichern unter" auswählen und im folgenden Dialogfenster das Format Illustrator 10 einstellen. Es wird nur ein Meldung kommen, dass Informationen verloren gehen könnten was aber vernachlässigt werden kann. Damit sind nur neue Effekte von CS gemeint, die es in der 10er Version noch nicht gab. Aber die kannst du sowieso nicht für die Shirts bei Spreadshirt verwenden.

Ich hoffe, das hilft dir weiter.
So long,
Chrisu

BTW, also das hätte dein Freund wissen müssen wenn er mit Illu arbeitet. Ist eigentlich eine der Grundfunktionen


----------

